# stocking a 3 gallon tank



## gummybunny (9 mo ago)

hi all. i recently made a post that i'm unsure how to delete about accidentally using chemicals on an old 5 gallon tank. i'm now going to just scrap it in case it's dangerous and start fresh with a new tank alltogether. the best deal i can find locally is for a 3 gallon tank, a bit smaller than my old one. i'm wondering what would be best to stock in this tank. i'm thinking a betta, two or three ghost shrimp, and a snail, would that be pushing the bio load or should it be fine?


----------



## Rain (Feb 21, 2016)

Should be okay, bettas don't have very high bioloads but the betta might appreciate a bit more swimming room.


----------

